# H: eldar W: $$$



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I have an eldar army. Almost all are painted bieltan green and white. 

There are 6 wave serpents with scatter laser
2 falcons
2 fire prisms
30 dire avengers
1 far seer
1 wraithlord. 

My email is [email protected]

Email me, no guarantee that I will answer this thread, so be sure to email. Thanks!


----------

